# Livejournal?



## spirit (May 11, 2005)

Does anyone here have livejournal?
 
If you do, let me know, and if you don't mind, I'll add you to my list!


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 11, 2005)

Mine be in my siggy...*points down* feel free to browse...I believe I shall do the same.


----------



## spirit (May 11, 2005)

Ah, thanks for the comment!  

I'll add you to my buddy list!


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 11, 2005)

And I shall do so as well.

*looks around* anyone else?


----------



## spirit (May 12, 2005)

Meh, I think we might be the only ones...


----------



## Maeglin (May 13, 2005)

I'm too lazy to write one of my own, so I just read everyone else's when I get really bored.  Here's what it would say today though if I had one: prom. Yeah....I'd only write that one word lol, its too much work to write more than that.


----------



## spirit (May 16, 2005)

Feeel free to read mine if you ever get very  bored!


----------

